# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  کسی که ریاضیاتش خیلی ضعیفه باید چیکار کنه؟؟

## Dj.ALI

سلام...راستش من ریاضیم از پایه ضعیفه...گاهی وقتا میگم اصلا ریاضی رو نخونم وقتشو بزارم روی درسای دیگهه...ولی بازم نمیشه@!!!بهترین کتابی که ریاضی رو خیلی خوب و ساده درس داده و میشه یاد گرفت چیه؟؟

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

کتاب تست جامع ریاضی تخته سیاه برای تجربی ها(که شامل آموزش کامل هم در پاسخنامه هست) رو بگیر،روزی 3 ساعت بخون
بعد چند ماه از این رو به اون رو میشی

----------


## sam-n

برو کوله پشتی پایه و پیش رو بگیر + بانک تست ریاضی مهروماه یا جامع خیلی سبز حتما موفق میشی

----------


## Dj.ALI

به نظرتون مبحثی بخونم بهتر نیس/؟؟

----------


## Humphry Davy

كوله پشتي خيلي ساده و روان توضيح داده خوبه بخر

----------


## sam-n

> به نظرتون مبحثی بخونم بهتر نیس/؟؟


شما که خودت میگی ریاضی ضعیفی اینارو بخری میترکونیا داداش... از من نصیحت

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به نظرتون مبحثی بخونم بهتر نیس/؟؟


شما که خودت میگی ریاضی ضعیفی اینارو بخری میترکونیا داداش... از من نصیحت

----------


## Humphry Davy

من با تخته سياه زياد موافق نيستم فقط بعضي مباحث مثل احتمال را خيلي خوب درس داده يا مقاطع مخروطي 
بيشتر بخش هاش زياد جالب ني

----------


## Dj.ALI

حالا در اخر کدوم کتابو بیگیرم..من بتونم ریتاضی 30 درصد بزنم کافیه برام!!کتاب گاج چه جوره؟؟کوله پشتی بگیرم؟؟

----------


## sam-n

> حالا در اخر کدوم کتابو بیگیرم..من بتونم ریتاضی 30 درصد بزنم کافیه برام!!کتاب گاج چه جوره؟؟کوله پشتی بگیرم؟؟


گاج سال به سالش تووووپه خیلیم توپه
اگر بخونی 100 میزنی نه 30
ولی کوله پشتی بگیری با یه بانک تست یا ریاضی جامع بهتره

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من با تخته سياه زياد موافق نيستم فقط بعضي مباحث مثل احتمال را خيلي خوب درس داده يا مقاطع مخروطي 
> بيشتر بخش هاش زياد جالب ني


دقیقا باهاتون موافقم بخش هندسه اش که خیلی افتضاحه خداییش

----------


## Al I

> سلام...راستش من ریاضیم از پایه ضعیفه...گاهی وقتا میگم اصلا ریاضی رو نخونم وقتشو بزارم روی درسای دیگهه...ولی بازم نمیشه@!!!بهترین کتابی که ریاضی رو خیلی خوب و ساده درس داده و میشه یاد گرفت چیه؟؟


ریاضی چیزی نیس که بتونی تو دو ماه استاد بشی ، هر روز واسه خودت برنامه ریاضی داشته باش ، در ضمن وقتی ریاضی میخونی حال کن .. اون کتابایی رو که دوستان بهت گفتن رو برو نگا کن ببین با کدومش راحتی اونو بخر

----------


## shervin13

> برو کوله پشتی پایه و پیش رو بگیر + بانک تست ریاضی مهروماه یا جامع خیلی سبز حتما موفق میشی


مگه كوله پشتي پايه هم داره براي تجربي ؟ يه پايه رياضي داره ظاهرا مخصوص رشته رياضيه نه ؟ با طعم البالو !

----------


## sam-n

> مگه كوله پشتي پايه هم داره براي تجربي ؟ يه پايه رياضي داره ظاهرا مخصوص رشته رياضيه نه ؟ با طعم البالو !


بله داره 
ریاضی پایه تجربی... باطعم آلبالو 
خیلیم عالیه

----------


## پاییزان

> گاج سال به سالش تووووپه خیلیم توپه


 کتاب گاج ریاضی میکرو طبقه بندی منظورته؟؟

----------


## helper

سلام دوست عزیز نباید کاملا کنار بزاری بالاخره باید در بعضی از موضوعاتش قوی باشی اونا رو تقویت کن

----------


## atrevafa

کاربر گرامی،منم با ریاضی حسابی مشکل داشتم و هنوزم دارم.اما برای رسیدن به هدفم لازم بود روش وقت بذارم.تمام توانم رو براش به کار بردم،اکثر موضوعاتش رو فهمیدم ولی سرعت عملم توش ضعیف بود برای همن نتیجه ی خوبی ازش نگرفتم.من برای پیش از کتابهای گاج نقره ای استفاده کردم،چیدمان جدیدش رو ندیدم.برای کل مباحث هم مهروماه جامع رو داشتم.هر دو کتاب تمام توانشون رو استفاده کردن تا ازش لذت ببری.گاج مباحث پایه رو که برای پیش لازم باشه،کنار درسنامه هاش قرار میده.مهروماه جامع هم که ترتیب جالبی برای آموزش وضع کرده.اگه ترتیبش رو بری احتمالا نتیجه ی بهتری نسبت به من میگیری.ریاضی مقدماتی هم داخل مهروماه قرار داده شده تا خیالتون راحت باشه.اگه میتونی برو یه نگاه کنش.
راستی کاربران گرامی،من چه کنم برای افزایش سرعت ریاضی؟

----------


## Mojtaba93

باید بره یک اب گوشت مشتی بخوره   :yahoo (4):

........................................

با این که خبری از کتاب های جدید ندارم 

 اما رتبه های برتر نظرشون  دیدم  اکثرا  گاج استفاده کردن

----------


## the END

گاج

----------


## solmaz21s

گاج مشکی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Majid-VZ

سلام. 
واس این که پایه تو قوی کنی هیچ کتابی نخر! 
اول برو تو سایت http://mathtower.org و هر جزوه‌ای که لازم داری رو بگیر، بخون و برای هر مبحث هم تمرینای خود کتاب رو خودت حل کن. از اول دبیرستان هم شروع کن تا پایه‌ات از اولِ اول قوی بشه. 
بعد که پایه‌ات قوی شد واس سال تحصیلی جدیدت از گاج پرسمان استفاده کن. 

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk

----------

